# Call of the Dead!



## Thunder (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZJBc_BE3Ws

Dunno whether this has been posted, but if not enjoy the video.

Now with new characters!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Romero, you so dead.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 27, 2011)

Commence tea bagging on buffy the vampire slayer


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL, CALL OF DUTY
CALL OF DUTY, LOL


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 27, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> LOL, CALL OF DUTY
> CALL OF DUTY, LOL


 
This isnt call of duty this is nazi zombies


----------



## AndyB (Apr 27, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> This isnt call of duty this is nazi zombies


 
Well what game are you starting up then?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds like a cool team, but what was wrong with the four people we've been stuck with since WaW?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Well what game are you starting up then?


 
Assassin's Creed.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 27, 2011)

Tom said:


> Sounds like a cool team, but what was wrong with the four people we've been stuck with since WaW?


 
To be fair this one is alot more.. crazy and OTT. 

@Thunder.. Ass indeed


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2011)

I was hoping to see the Andyface D:


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 5, 2011)

It appears that tank and the others are stuck in a lil door while you gotta free them, if you do you get the wonderwaffe.


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> It appears that tank and the others are stuck in a lil door while you gotta free them, if you do you get the wonderwaffe.


 
Saw that, seems like such a pain to go through.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 5, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Saw that, seems like such a pain to go through.


 
****ing worth it though well atleast its possible in solo unlike the ascension easter egg


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2011)

Never heard of the Ascension Easter egg.

I hate how in CotD, the Juggernog machine is so far away.


----------



## NyaaCat (May 5, 2011)

Love the new map.
Miss the characters though!!
But i can't finish the last step to free them.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 7, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Never heard of the Ascension Easter egg.
> 
> I hate how in CotD, the Juggernog machine is so far away.


 
Try shi no numa thats a pain in the ass since the perk location are random


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 7, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Try shi no numa thats a pain in the ass since the perk location are random


 
They make all the perk drinks in the most inconvenient of places, especially Juggernog. Kino's one of the worst for Juggernog.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 7, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> They make all the perk drinks in the most inconvenient of places, especially Juggernog. Kino's one of the worst for Juggernog.


 I find verruckt terrible seeming as your upstairs most of the game but then again its the first map to have perks
TBH they got it in the best place  in Five of all maps Heh


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Try shi no numa thats a pain in the ass since the perk location are random


 
The map is a pain. I'm still trying to get Deadhead and Big Baller. 

And Five they had to put them in decent locations, everything else about that map pretty much sucked.


----------

